# Ford Gives Sirius a Boost



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius got a boost from Detroit Tuesday when Ford Motor Company announced that Ford and Lincoln Mercury will begin offering the satellite radio service as a factory installed option this summer.

Ford also said it's targeting the Sirius factory installed option for up to 21 vehicle lines, and expects to generate up to 1 million Sirius subscribers during the 2006 and 2007 model year periods. In total about 80 percent of all Ford and Lincoln Mercury vehicles will have Sirius as a factory installed option, the automaker said.

Each Ford and Lincoln Mercury vehicle sold with factory equipped Sirius will include a six-month or longer subscription, the companies said. Pricing will be announced at a later date.

Ford said that starting with the 2006 model year it plans to offer factory installed Sirius on the Ford F-150, Ford Explorer Lincoln Mark LT, and Mercury Mountaineer. Ford and Lincoln Mercury are targeting up to 17 additional vehicle lines for the Sirius factory installed option during the 2006 and 2007 calendar year period, the automaker said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

